# waiting for UK donors to be screened- how long?



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear Ladies

I am lucky enough to have found 2 lovely ladies willing to donate to me here in the UK, they both offered at the same time i didnt know who to choose. My Uk clinic said I should ask them both to start to be screened, as very often donors dont complete screening or have to drop out of the donation program. So thats what I have done. I have been waiting for around a month now, and they have only just started to have their first appointments, the 2nd donor hasnt even been to be checked in yet!
How long does it take for the donors to complete the screening? It doesnt seem to be very quick, I am very grateful that these lovely ladies have offered, and its not their fault things are taking so long...but I do have an alternative with Create and their partner clininc in Cyprus, no wait times,treatment can be arranged for around a month after booking in its so tempting to just book in a go abroad straight away, especially as I am not getting any younger( just had my 44th birthday)   and I could wait a few months and then discover that neither Uk donors are suitable, what do you think? ( the cost s the same for the Uk or Cyprus)

Im so impatient and confused!

Karen


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

You could ask them to go direct to a sexual health clinic to be tested for hiv/hep C etc (it will be free) 

The chromosome testing that the clinic will do take a while to come back, I'm afraid. Suggest you hurry the clinic along if you can?


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Dear Karen
I do urge you to remember that the choice you make now (known/identifiable donor in UK or anonymous abroad) will make a big difference to the choices any child you have will be able to make in the future.  If you possibly can, do hang on for one of your UK donors...it could make all the difference in the world to your child.
Olivia


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Olivia

good point  I hadnt thought about that angle -thanks........when you think about it- I suppose that is best for the child.....especially as one donor has indicated they would be happy to keep in touch 

Karen xx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree with Olivia.  It's so frustrating having to wait and then wait again isn't it?  But in the long term a couple more months doesn't really make much difference to you but may make the world of difference to your child  

Could you bug your clinic?  I find that they eventually push things forward more quickly if you make a nuisance of yourself!

What lovely ladies you have met to offer to donate their eggs    If both are suitable will one donate to you and the other to someone else?

Pippi xx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Pippi and ladies

Yes, I understand where your coming from regarding the child, I had an e-mail from the clinic saying the screening takes 2-3 months. I was mortified!! I said if I was paying they should try to get it down to 1-2months, she said there needed to be enough time between appointments for the donors to consider the egg donation fully!!!- whilst I undertand their sentiment- I feel if some one has committed and is pretty sure, waiting around isnt going to change their minds!!!
This clinic is turning out to be a bit of a nightmare ( this was the clinic that refused to treat my first donor as we met on the website www.conceptiondirect.com)- they are very conservative and not very pro-active. 
It both donors we suitable Im not suer what would happen!! cross that bridge when we come to it!!! I suppose Id have to choose, and the other woman would either not go ahead or donate to some one else??

Karen x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

That is a long time!  I guess it's important for them to be sure though, it saves everyone a lot of heartache in the long run - it would be so much worse to get halfway through the ivf only for your donor to change her mind  

I remember you saying that the clinic was a bit awkward - ours is the same.  They err on the side of caution with everything!  I know that they are playing it safe for the sake of my health blah blah blah but it doesn't help when I'm sooooooo impatient!!  

Anyway, I hope that the time flies for you! Do you have any plans to keep you busy for the next few weeks?  I've had to book loads of things for the next couple of months otherwise I'd go loopy  

Pippi xxx


----------

